# wanna have a fattest horse contest?



## Ashley (Aug 3, 2010)

Was out at moms today doing feet and thought I would take a pic of fatty. This used to be my show gelding, all 31.5" of him. I hate to see how much he weights.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow he is big...but I think one of mine would give you a run for your money, but I am not sure how to post pictures. Your minis front hooves seem a little long and pointed.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 3, 2010)

fourluckyhorseshoes said:


> Wow he is big...but I think one of mine would give you a run for your money, but I am not sure how to post pictures. Your minis front hooves seem a little long and pointed.



It was prior to me trimming them today. Took the pic then trimmed him. It was hot and nasty so knew he would be to fussy to stand afterwords.


----------



## love_casper (Aug 3, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## FoRebel (Aug 4, 2010)

He looks like he's about the same weight that Rebel is and their the same weight.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Aug 4, 2010)

LOL...I have one of those! This is Tazz, my 20 year old lawn ornament. He's around 34 1/2" tall...and looks ready to pop out twins


----------



## Ashley (Aug 4, 2010)

hehe glad I dont have the only one!


----------

